# Is there any psychological tricks you can use to increase your tips?



## Anthony Gabriana (Jan 14, 2019)

Does anyone know of any ways to increase your tips using psycology. Like does wearing a red jacket give you 5% more tips. Or being super well dressed versus looking kinda bummy how does that effect your tips. Or saying the word 5 in a sentence gives you 5$ tips because you made them think 5.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I believe that if you get pax to talk about themselves, that should lead to some tips. People love to talk about themselves.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Interesting topic.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Not sure if this is “psychological but it works

At the end of the ride remind passengers that the can rate you on the app. I sometimes add that if you can’t do a 5 don’t do anything at all

The option to tip is on the same page as the ratings.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Ah, you've come to the right place, my son. There are many approaches to take to con a tip out of a pax. Shame is a common one. There are many ways to subtly shame a pax into a tip. Get creative. But, of course, many pax we drive around have *no* shame, so you might want a different angle.

Empathy is another popular one. Some drivers play the sick family member card, others the laid off employee, massive student loan debt... you name it. Whatever you go with, the key is to really sell it. Just don't go too overboard with the schtick and look/smell pathetic as this will lead to bad ratings and backfire. Be the charming person just down on their luck.

Reverse psychology is not reliable and typically not as effective on adults. I've found it sometimes helps to play games or run the "give a sample" strategy. For example, people typically ask what my best Uber story is. I let them know I'll tell them one and only one and even let them pick the type. I tell a really good one and some will demand more... then you can negotiate. Come up with your own thing and have fun with it.

Lastly, I noticed people would offer me tips when they felt bad like they were asking me to do extra like dropping a friend off first for example. This was typically with newer riders, but I imagine getting a rider in this frame of mind would work pretty well. Like the only way a pax thinks they are going to get something or protect their precious rating (yes, many pax actually care funny enough) is via a tip.

* To any d-bag magazine or online website writer thinking of quoting this post in a sloppy 11th hour article on how evil rideshare drivers are, just understand that it was Uber which underpaid its drivers "partners" while simultaneously discouraging tipping. Canus canem edit.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

If the rider asks you which you like better, Uber or Lyft, always say Lyft cause riders tip better. If your rider is an Uber, you'll guilt them into tipping. If they're Lyft, they won't want to be a lone a-hole. 

Riders ask this a lot, I always answer with the above, it seems to work.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

If you are hauling visitors, find out where they are from. Then, complement their home town area without sounding like it's a setup for a tip. It works sometimes.
Also, use your premium sound system with outstanding music. I've gotten many tips cuz of music pleased pax. The last one was $20. "Time Is Tight" by Booker T & MGs.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I receive a lot of requests for people to pair their phone to play their music. I tell them fine, however in my car I need to pull over and place the car in park to pair a phone. Everyone I have done this for has tipped me well. I tried a bluetooth speaker that I had and found when they pair to that they are less likely to leave a tip because it is not an inconvenience like it is pulling over the car. So the Bluetooth speaker is gone from the car.

Rumor has it a simple tip sign placed in the card does wonders. Some add a seeded tip jar to the mix. I'm considering doing this. If increases my tips great, if not I'll get rid of them.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

If u have a cleavage, bust it out.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

There are many , it takes 10 pages to mention all.
It varies by the type of passengers and where you drive.
Just be creative.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

freddieman said:


> If u have a cleavage, bust it out.


*Doesn't work...*


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

There are a few things i do.
First off on the customers app I'm Tip Tipperson

It's best to connect with the customer so ill ask where the bathroom is politely, sometimes a quick rinse in the shower is great when I'm riding all those hills. Pro advice don't use the guest towels.

I'll ask if they prefer cash tipping or via the app.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> Does anyone know of any ways to increase your tips using psycology. Like does wearing a red jacket give you 5% more tips. Or being super well dressed versus looking kinda bummy how does that effect your tips. Or saying the word 5 in a sentence gives you 5$ tips because you made them think 5.


You don't need tricks. Just be nice to everyone. Have a clean car. Drive safely.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

My tips and gas bill were larger when I was driving XL. $5 was a pretty standard tip for driving a group of drunks or people around.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> Does anyone know of any ways to increase your tips using psycology. Like does wearing a red jacket give you 5% more tips. Or being super well dressed versus looking kinda bummy how does that effect your tips. Or saying the word 5 in a sentence gives you 5$ tips because you made them think 5.


Hang from ur rear view mirror 
While swinging, tune in Sirius XM all hypnosis channel 
which repeats a subliminal message, sexdrugstipssexsdrugstipssexdrugstipssexdrugstips


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I just tell pax’s that this is just a part time job, my full time job is driving people to hell.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> *Doesn't work...*


You have to be braless for it to work.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

freddieman said:


> If u have a cleavage, bust it out.


i have cleavage, but i'm a 63 year old man, and nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Zaarc said:


> i have cleavage, but i'm a 63 year old man, and nobody wants to see that.


Don't be so sure there is someone for everyone.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> Does anyone know of any ways to increase your tips using psycology. Like does wearing a red jacket give you 5% more tips. Or being super well dressed versus looking kinda bummy how does that effect your tips. Or saying the word 5 in a sentence gives you 5$ tips because you made them think 5.


I do well driving after work in my work clothes. I also talk with my pax's


----------



## Peshooter (Feb 17, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> If you are hauling visitors, find out where they are from. Then, complement their home town area without sounding like it's a setup for a tip. It works sometimes.
> Also, use your premium sound system with outstanding music. I've gotten many tips cuz of music pleased pax. The last one was $20. "Time Is Tight" by Booker T & MGs.


NICE! 
I agree ? 
I made a bookerT/ Smokey R./ Sam Cook etc. playlist many years ago and still listen to it more then any other. No one doesn't like black 60s music!


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

I thought that being nicely dressed, friendly, efficient, a safe driver, offering intelligent conversation if its desired or silence if that seems to be what they want, offering a phone charger or mints, and hopping out to help load and unload luggage and groceries would be the key to better tips!

They're not. I'm thinking about just getting crass and posting a sign about it and maybe having a tip jar. Honestly, it's what pretty much every other service industry does where tipping is appreciated if not expected. Why be shy about it?

The last jetski rental tour guide I used had it plastered across the front and back of his t-shirt in big hand-written letters that tipping was appreciated.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

CTK said:


> If the rider asks you which you like better, Uber or Lyft, always say Lyft cause riders tip better. If your rider is an Uber, you'll guilt them into tipping. If they're Lyft, they won't want to be a lone a-hole.
> 
> Riders ask this a lot, I always answer with the above, it seems to work.


I always tell them Uber because "Uber passengers seem more 'professional' and tip better than Lyft passengers who tend to be cheapskates". This is actually true in my market. Lyft passengers almost never tip. It is very rare these days that I even bother to turn on the Lyft app. Seems to work as the passengers like to think of themselves as 'professional' and not be thought of as 'cheap'. (Since I rarely drive Lyft passengers, the converse is not an issue).


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I receive a lot of requests for people to pair their phone to play their music. I tell them fine, however in my car I need to pull over and place the car in park to pair a phone. Everyone I have done this for has tipped me well. I tried a bluetooth speaker that I had and found when they pair to that they are less likely to leave a tip because it is not an inconvenience like it is pulling over the car. So the Bluetooth speaker is gone from the car.
> 
> Rumor has it a simple tip sign placed in the card does wonders. Some add a seeded tip jar to the mix. I'm considering doing this. If increases my tips great, if not I'll get rid of them.


Wrong. Pax who ask to for aux cord then go for bluetooth never tip. Those are the entitled sub human scums, If they have manner they would have asked if drivers want to hear them blasting that stupid shit first.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> I believe that if you get pax to talk about themselves, that should lead to some tips. People love to talk about themselves.


This is also the best way to pick up women :thumbup:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> Wrong. Pax who ask to for aux cord then go for bluetooth never tip. Those are the entitled sub human scums, If they have manner they would have asked if drivers want to hear them blasting that stupid shit first.


I don't pick-up many California Snowflakes. I mostly deal with polite respectable people. Yes I get some real sub humans but not many of them, maybe 1 in 20.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

When in surge area, ask passengers if they really know how much they're paying. Many don't really know and will flip out when they find out. Then tell passengers that you can help them reduce the cost if they split it with you. If they agree, tell them to check how much lyft is charging. Most likely less than 1/2 uber's surge, most cases a fraction. Have the passenger request lyft while inside your car. You get the request, have passenger cancel uber. Bingo, you now have cancelation fee plus surge amount if you started the trip and does not affect you since you didn't cancel. Passenger only paid uber minimum amount for canceling. 
This works best if you're a lux driver and banked a PT bonus with lyft, because bonus is double. Most times lyft lux less than 1/2 fare than uber's surge pricing on X trips. 

Passengers will love you.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

That is like small man's kick backs. Really slimy...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Really slimy!! What about Uber overcharging passengers on your back and not compensating you equitably. How many passengers are willing to tip you after realizing how much uber ripped them off. Do they think you only made a fraction of the fare. By then they're just angry at you and the only tip they'll give you is a bad rating. 

You're not doing anything illegal, just out smarting the algorithm. Remember how much uber investing on applied behavioral science at scale to influence drivers. So you just let them guide you at will, while they take advantage of your efforts and your asset. Your car depreciates every mile you drive. 

Keep that mentality and see where it takes you. Of course, unless you're here working for corporate and doing your job.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Passengers always see the fare they are about to pay. They are never ripped off. They are given a fare and they accept it willingly, how is that a rip off?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wow Mr. Taksomoto thank you for your inspirational rhetoric. Didn't think it would be so easy to get an Uber subordinate to give up his cover. You'll never make it in CIA. Maybe you need more training.
I think I should better logoff now before I give up more information. 
Thank you


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Wow Mr. Taksomoto thank you for your inspirational rhetoric. Didn't think it would be so easy to get an Uber subordinate to give up his cover. You'll never make it in CIA. Maybe you need more training.
> I think I should better logoff now before I give up more information.
> Thank you


I have to agree with him, I don't think they are getting ripped off they know the price in advance and go with it. To me it may be a ripoff or as I often say they getting screwed, but I'm not paying those rates because I know better.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Clint would have gotten incredible tips!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

When surging late at night, specifically after drinking many passengers get in my car without realizing what they're paying. They're just desperate to get home. 
Anyhow, read this. But if Uber can use all kinds of methods to take advantage of passengers on back of drivers. Then why can't a driver find a way to LEGALLY adjust compensation more equitably while also helping and educating passengers. Eventually enough passengers will catchup. Hopefully soon enough. 

//www.google.com/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/nicolemartin1/2019/03/30/uber-charges-more-if-they-think-youre-willing-to-pay-more/amp/


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

If they say "Hey buddy, I'll tip you in the app!" I say very well, I know where you live. 9 times out of 10 a tip magically appears.


----------



## Doggy-Style1994 (Mar 31, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> If you are hauling visitors, find out where they are from. Then, complement their home town area without sounding like it's a setup for a tip. It works sometimes.
> Also, use your premium sound system with outstanding music. I've gotten many tips cuz of music pleased pax. The last one was $20. "Time Is Tight" by Booker T & MGs.


Careful talking about things you don't know like hometowns if your never been there. Can make a for a awkward ride


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

One guy claimed that as the pax leaves his car he says -- Thank you for riding with me. You are a five star passenger.
He claims that his tips have increased significantly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> Does anyone know of any ways to increase your tips using psycology. Like does wearing a red jacket give you 5% more tips. Or being super well dressed versus looking kinda bummy how does that effect your tips. Or saying the word 5 in a sentence gives you 5$ tips because you made them think 5.


Hypnotism.
Overlayed with subliminal messaging in the music.

Also, drugging the free water makes passengers more open to suggestion.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Try telling them not to tip you. People do the opposite of what you want, its their way of rebelling and trying to show they have control over their choices.


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> If you are hauling visitors, find out where they are from. Then, complement their home town area without sounding like it's a setup for a tip. It works sometimes.
> Also, use your premium sound system with outstanding music. I've gotten many tips cuz of music pleased pax. The last one was $20. "Time Is Tight" by Booker T & MGs.


Music is vital. The bulk of my tips have been from pax who've liked my music. I have a massive playlist with everything from Billie Eilish to Sam Cooke. I end up talking music with ~50% of my pax. It's an easy way to create a personal connection and that's really what seems to prompt people to tip.

I'll also take it a step further - if I sense that someone's having a bad day, do I subtly tee up "Rise Up" by Audra Day to come on next? You're absolutely correct. I haven't not gotten a tip yet for that little trick.

Also, get a decent air freshener in clean scent, like "fresh laundry" or some ish. Your pax will think your car is cleaner than it actually is. These have worked well for me https://www.target.com/p/febreze-linen-sky-car-air-freshener-vent-clips-3ct-0-06-fl-oz/-/A-53049550?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&fndsrc=tgtao&CPNG=PLA_Grocery+Essentials+Shopping_Local&adgroup=SC_Grocery&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=c&location=9030971&ds_rl=1246978&ds_rl=1247077&ds_rl=1246978&gclid=Cj0KCQjws5HlBRDIARIsAOomqA20h3b7D9UhWveJ6l6jcS3BN_wJeICOHrHy_-mrg5tt7AaYxBOFzvwaAqa2EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> Does anyone know of any ways to increase your tips using psycology. Like does wearing a red jacket give you 5% more tips. Or being super well dressed versus looking kinda bummy how does that effect your tips. Or saying the word 5 in a sentence gives you 5$ tips because you made them think 5.


I ran out of contacts for my eyes and have been wearing glasses till I get my new contacts. It has been a week and my tips have been better then normal. I always keep my vehicle clean and am talkative.


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> One guy claimed that as the pax leaves his car he says -- Thank you for riding with me. You are a five star passenger.
> He claims that his tips have increased significantly.


I'm gonna try that tomorrow!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Get a peanut butter jar and Bejazzle it with "please tip my daddy"

And if you don't have kids find some stock photos off the internet to put on your phone.


----------

